
Over 540M Facebook user records reportedly exposed on public database - submeta
https://www.fastcompany.com/90329550/another-facebook-fiasco-over-540-million-user-records-reportedly-exposed-on-public-database
======
idlewords
How much sensitive data is sitting in S3 buckets? How much of it is at risk if
I have a Xen 0day in my pocket?

~~~
autotune
Securing an S3 bucket with proper permissions, encryption, and bucket policy
is not necessarily rocket science. The tools are all there, but tell someone
who doesn’t care about security to set up an S3 bucket for your company and
the end result will likely reflect that. While AWS has plenty of faults worth
discussing, this specific issue is not on Amazon.

~~~
JetSpiegel
> not necessarily rocket science

But it does sustain a cottage industry of consultants that either sell the
work of configuring it, or second-order grifters that just sell the "know-
how".

~~~
autotune
As a consultant in the last role I am feeling attacked, though you’re not
exactly wrong.

------
sctb
Discussed a few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19565408](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19565408).

